
Labeling Tesla’s Autopilot system as ‘semi-autonomous' can be dangerous - eddieoz
https://mashable.com/article/semi-autonomous-self-driving-car-autopilot-confusion/
======
eddieoz
"Instead, the style guide suggests those systems should be labeled as
"partially" automated or as an advanced driving assistant." \- It could be
something like a driver assistant system, but semi-autonomous would mislead
people, imo.

